# Textfarbe JButton verändern



## martsen (3. Jan 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin an einen geringfügigen Problem - aber ich finde einfach den Fehler nicht.

Ich will einfach die Schriftfarbe in meinen JButton ändern. Soltle doch eigentlich mit setForeground(Color.BLACK) gelaufen sein, oder?
nur funktioniert das nicht - die Farbe bleibt hellgrau.

Die Klasse ist von JButton abgeleitet.


```
if (dftm.getFieldArray()[id].getValue() != 0) {
            setBackground(new Color(dftm.getFieldArray()[id].getValue() * 30, 240 - (dftm.getFieldArray()[id].getValue() * 30), 0));
            setFont(new Font(null, 1, 15 ));
         
            setForeground(Color.BLACK);
            setText(""+dftm.getFieldArray()[id].getValue());
         
            return;
        }
```


Danke schon einmal für die Hilfe

Martin


----------



## Hellosager (3. Jan 2016)

Bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber musst du vielleicht repaint() aufrufen?


----------



## martsen (3. Jan 2016)

So ich habe den Fehler gefunden. 
Ich will ja den bestimmten Button, welcher in den FieldArray ist ansprechen (also dftm.getFieldArray()[id].setForeground... ).

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe


----------

